# Bowtech Admiral Draw Stop



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Should there be a draw stop on both top and bottom cams on the Admiral? I was helping a buddy paper tune his admiral and noticed he had a draw stop on the bottom cam but not one on the top.


----------



## Dano229 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, the Admiral only has a stop on the upper cam.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

This one is an 09 (non FLX) if that makes a difference and the stop is on the bottom cam.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

nope..one is all they came with on the top cam. u can add another if u want but it isnt needed


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Twinsfan said:


> nope..one is all they came with on the top cam. u can add another if u want but it isnt needed


This one is on the bottom cam so should I move it to the top or does it matter?


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

burdog said:


> This one is on the bottom cam so should I move it to the top or does it matter?


It really shouldn't matter. But they do come from the factory in the top cam.


----------

